# Million Dollar Safe Gun Initiative



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Silicon Valley's Smart Tech Foundation Launches $1 Million Competition For Safer Guns | Fast Company | Business + Innovation

I can't imagine anything very good is going to come of this, and in fact I suspect its not going to produce anything except a condemnation of firearms at all. Meanwhile I don't just want to be negative I have a suggestion. That would be they budget their million dollars to empower 2,000 homes in tough neighborhoods with 12 gauge Mossberg 500's or defensive 870's including firearm, ammo and basic traininng.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

For those who prep for EMP do you really want a computer chip that disables your gun? For those who don't believe in EMP do you want a computer chip that disables your gun maybe turned on during Civil Unrest by the government? To those who are concerned with neither do you want to have the cost of your weapon raised by this technology? If you have a tame politician and you want a Government Mandate for the technology your selling?(HELL YEAH!)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This falls right in line with the firing pin stamping required in CA, not feasible or realistic. jmho.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Silicon Valley's Smart Tech Foundation Launches $1 Million Competition For Safer Guns | Fast Company | Business + Innovation
> 
> I can't imagine anything very good is going to come of this, and in fact I suspect its not going to produce anything except a condemnation of firearms at all. Meanwhile I don't just want to be negative I have a suggestion. That would be they budget their million dollars to empower 2,000 homes in tough neighborhoods with 12 gauge Mossberg 500's or defensive 870's including firearm, ammo and basic traininng.


I can't believe this is still being pursued. They've been chasing this pipe dream for 30 years (or more) and are still no closer now than when they started out. Haven't they dumped enough money into that pit yet???

-Infidel


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

This is really beyond comprehension, I could put my pps, loaded in the street, and I'll bet any amount of money, that it doesn't jump up and shoot someone by its self. Any firearm has no will unto itself!! Logic has no place in liberal thinking. Really feel bad how things are going. Sorry, feeling depressed, and these stories don't help, but not going to bury my head in the sand!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

FREE Safe Gun Initiative;

1. All guns are always loaded. Even if they are not, treat them as if they are.
2. Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy. (For those who insist that this particular gun is unloaded, see Rule 1.)
3. Keep your finger off the trigger till your sights are on the target. This is the Golden Rule. Its violation is directly responsible for about 60 percent of inadvertent discharges.
4. Identify your target, and what is behind it. Never shoot at anything that you have not positively identified.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I read the article, what a bunch of trash. The numbers they throw out dont make sense. 
These people just dont understand that criminlas dont follow laws. You think a criminal will become a goodguy, becouse he cant afford to go purchase a "smart gun"- (I just thought thatup.)


----------

